# Question on lynch box call



## striper commander

I got a lynch box call given to me that used to be my uncles. It is a fool proof model no 101 with 1965 out beside the model. Is 1965 the year it was made. On the other side it has a liberty mississippi address. It is a great sounding call that I hope to call one in with this spring.


----------



## Wetzel

First turkey call I ever had was a Lynch fool proof box call.  Parents gave it to me for Christmas years ago.  Didn't know they were different types of chalk at the time and eventually ruined the call using a oil based chalk on it.     Only thing I ever called up with it was a grey fox.  Called it up on the first morning that I ever tried the call out in the woods.

I'm not sure what the 1965 means, but mine has the same information yours does and it was bought in the 80's so I'd guess it's not when it was made.


----------



## jeep983

That is the year it was made.  Lynch hasn't been made in mississippi for awhile.  It was bought by some of my friends father.  They use to be made in Thomasville, GA but they closed it down now


----------



## jeep983

O by the way if you find one somewhere buy it! Not going to be able to get them anymore.  They have almost shipped out what they had in the warehouse


----------



## striper commander

It also has patents pending on the side. So i'm assuming it was one of the first fool proof calls.


----------



## Wetzel

300mag said:


> It also has patents pending on the side. So i'm assuming it was one of the first fool proof calls.


 Mine does to...

I still don't think this was when the call was made.  Maybe someone else can respond.  Hard for me to believe that my call bought in the 80's would have been made in 1965.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

First Lynch Foolproofs were made in Birmingham, Alabama.  It came out in 1960.  Then was later replaced with the 1965 model.

They were made in Liberty from around '72 until the early90's.

It's probably worth around $75.


----------



## striper commander

Does your call have made in mississippi on it also. I did not really think it was made in 1965 but it would of been neat if it was.


----------



## Wetzel

Thanks for the information gobblinglawyer...



300mag said:


> Does your call have made in mississippi on it also. I did not really think it was made in 1965 but it would of been neat if it was.


On the left side, it says:

LYNCH'S FOOL PROOF TURKEY CALL

It's fool proof.  It's set for the yelp, cluck, put, whine, and cackle.  It is semi-automatic.  Read simple instructions.  Patents pending.  This box made and tested by M.L. Lynch Co., World's Champion Turkey Caller and Manufacturer, P.O. Box 377, Liberty, Mississippi.

right side says:

LYNCH'S FOOL PROOF TURKEY CALL - Model No. 101 1965  


Is yours the same or different?


----------



## jeep983

Where is the 1965 at on the box?


----------



## striper commander

Mine says the same thing as yours wetzel. Thanks gobblinglawyer.


----------



## Wetzel

Wetzel said:


> right side says:
> 
> LYNCH'S FOOL PROOF TURKEY CALL - Model No. 101 1965






jeep983 said:


> Where is the 1965 at on the box?



On the right side of the call.


----------



## jeep983

I'm sorry it's not the year it was made.  It is part of the model number.


----------



## Nicodemus

Hey Dalton, how about a Lynch World Championship box, with 1958 on the side?


----------



## thrillofthehunt

the allen jenkins family are part owners of the old ml lynch company that now resides in thomasville, ga.  they recently stopped production on the lynch brand and will go under a new brand.  you can still get that good sounding call but it will be named differently.  the birmingham calls are the most valuable and the liberty calls are the most popular around now.  if you have one, keep it.  it will grow in value.  great sounding call.


----------



## blindhog

I think they have set up shop just down the street from my shop.


----------



## Carp

Mr. Jenkins was selling the new calls at the convention. They had his name on them but looked  like a Lynch to me.


----------



## stev

Ive got a few lynch box calls .I better hold on to them i suppose.I dont use them anymore.


----------



## bam_bam

reading this made me think of the one i have its a lynch world champion model 102, i am assuming it was made in miss because it says "If this box is no obtainable locally or from M.L lynch Co. liberty miss." Are these pretty common calls? i dont see them in stores, i bought this call 8 or 9 years ago


----------



## J.W.

I have two Lynch 101 Fool Proof calls. They both say Model 101  1965. Mine were made inThomasville,Ga.


----------



## Jimmy Dale Fitzgerald

This is Mr. Jenkins site now....
http://www.allenjenkinsturkeycalls.com/


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=103053

And the box had a small envolope w/ a tuning peg to boot.


----------



## Chief Two Feathers

*Lynch fool proof turkey call*

So what if you have a Lynch Fool Proof Turkey Call, Model 101 1965 that says on the side of the box.  "This call was made and tested by M L Lynch, World Champion Turkey Caller and Manufacturer, 306 Edgewood Boulevard Birmingham 9 Alabama".  Plus you have the ORIGINAL Instruction sheet.  

What would it be worth?


----------



## thrillofthehunt

Chief Two Feathers said:


> So what if you have a Lynch Fool Proof Turkey Call, Model 101 1965 that says on the side of the box.  "This call was made and tested by M L Lynch, World Champion Turkey Caller and Manufacturer, 306 Edgewood Boulevard Birmingham 9 Alabama".  Plus you have the ORIGINAL Instruction sheet.
> 
> What would it be worth?


those are worth a good bit more than the liberty calls.  i'm not sure of exact price but they usually go over 150 on ebay.


----------



## cletus T

hey guys, i have a old lynch that belonged to my dad. its a model 102. its got a date 1958 on both sides. the address is M.L LYNCH .306 EDGEWOOD  BLVD.B'HAM . ALA. can you tell me anything about it? it has a hen call on the left side and the gobbler on the right. it still has a great sound.


----------



## Chief Two Feathers

There are two model 102's on ebay currently priced at $51.00 each


----------



## allenjenkins

Cletus T

Send me some pics and I should be able to help you.

chip@allenjenkinsturkeycalls.com

www.allenjenkinsturkeycalls.com


----------



## tbgator

I am looking for a Lynch box called Lynch's Longbeard Model 1950.One of my friends I hunt with has one and it sounds good.It has the grooved sides on it instead of the single panel sides like they have now.Anyone seen one or know where I could find one?


----------



## tbgator

Just received my box from Chip at Allen Jenkin's calls and it sounds great. He had a brand new never used Model 150 made in Liberty,Miss whenever.I love the sound of this box compared to other models.Thanks Chip and Allen.


----------



## allenjenkins

Glad you like it gator.  Chip


----------



## returntoarchery

A long time turkey hunter on another board suggested as my first turkey call I pick up a K&H yella hammer or a Lynch Fool Proof 101. I got the K&H before turkey season and learned to use it. Since then I've tried several box calls at Bass Pro (I know those aren't in the best shape) and a friend's Primos but I just couldn't get the hang of it. While at small outdoor shop in Milledgeville, I saw several Lynch box calls and there was a Fool Proof 101 1965. I remembered the advice and picked it up. I'm glad I did. Boy that is a sweet sounding call. Much easier to use than the other box calls I tried. Now for more practice.


----------



## tbgator

returntoarchery said:


> A long time turkey hunter on another board suggested as my first turkey call I pick up a K&H yella hammer or a Lynch Fool Proof 101. I got the K&H before turkey season and learned to use it. Since then I've tried several box calls at Bass Pro (I know those aren't in the best shape) and a friend's Primos but I just couldn't get the hang of it. While at small outdoor shop in Milledgeville, I saw several Lynch box calls and there was a Fool Proof 101 1965. I remembered the advice and picked it up. I'm glad I did. Boy that is a sweet sounding call. Much easier to use than the other box calls I tried. Now for more practice.



The 150 model has the best yelp (yawnk) sound I've heard on a box.Haven't tried the other models but I know they are constructed differently.


----------



## tbgator

allenjenkins said:


> Glad you like it gator.  Chip



Thanks again, you guys may want to bring this model back.


----------



## gamechaser

maybe it will be your secret weapon against the creek m.


----------



## tbgator

gamechaser said:


> maybe it will be your secret weapon against the creek m.



I sure hope so


----------



## allenjenkins

Gator   we made that model for about 25 years.  I don't know if we will bring that model back but I can tell you that we have a couple of new models that we are working on.  Should be interesting to see how they sound.


----------



## tbgator

allenjenkins said:


> Gator   we made that model for about 25 years.  I don't know if we will bring that model back but I can tell you that we have a couple of new models that we are working on.  Should be interesting to see how they sound.



I like the yelp on this box. Realistic yawnk sound to it.Not too high, not too low.


----------



## returntoarchery

> Lynch150 

just ordered on last Tuesday.


----------

